# Moebius' Battlestar Galactica kit



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Everyone is sooooo excited at the announcement that Moebius picked up the BSG liscense and Franks list of the kits planned.

The Galactica herself was #2 on Franks list.

Many hope this kit will be released in 1/2500 scale.

I'd like to propose the following arguments in favor of that scale.

If I remember correctly a 1/2500 Galactica would result in a kit about 22 - 23 inches long. Certainly not huge when compared to Dave's 34 in. Refit and C57D while at PL and the 39 in Seaview and the 18in. upcomming J2 from Moebius.

First, the 1/2500 scale came about when AMT/Ertl released their Enterprise '3 ship sets'. Since then, many, many kits have been released in that scale making it a firmly established sci-fi scale. Common scales are something that we sci-fi modelers didn't have for years as all the plastic guys did everything in a 'box scale' because only 'kids' did models.
Wouldn't it be cool be able to put stuff from the ST universe next to the BSG universe and see how they compare in size to each other.

Secondly, there are already a number of BSG 'rag-tag' ships either out, or proposed in 1/2500. And don't forget the 1/2500 Cylon Basestar from Howling Wolf. If you've seen one built, its a pretty impressive kit in a pretty impressive size.
Since these other subjects weren't on Franks list, to produce the Galactica in a scale other than 1/2500, would deny us modelers the opportunity to collect these subjects in a common scale.

Would a kit of the Galactica bigger than 23in be cool?

Yeah any large size would be impressive. But unless the scale was bumped up to 1/1400 or 1/1000 (4ft) where the cost would be hugely prohibitive, whats the point?
We'd have another sci-fi model where its in a lone scale unto itself.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

You make a very good point there, ClubTepes, and a nearly 2 foot model would be quite impressive (I have an Eagle from _Space: 1999_ in that size). Let's hope that the powers-that-be see the logic of your argument. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the points you make! As I have stated in other posts, I am extremely excited about the upcoming Moebius BSG kits!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It does make a lot of sense to have the new kit in a mathing scale with the ships Moebius will not be producing- it simplifies things for everyone. It also results in a good size for this kit- it is after all a captial ship and you don't want to compromise detail too much in it's production.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I can appreciate what your saying, but a 22-23" long Galactica is simply too big for my tastes (or shelf space!).

I like what Polar Lights is doing with its Trek kits. They established 2 primary scales (1/350 and 1/1000) and most of their kits are, or soon will be, available in both scales. So, the guys that want bigger kits can choose the 1/350 version. The guys that prefer smaller kits, like myself, can choose the 1/1000 version. Moebius also did this with their Seaview. I'm not a Seaview fan, but if I was, I would have chosen the smaller version.

Personally, I would like a Galatica kit to be in the 12-18" range, preferably on the smaller end of that range.

I love that Moebius got the Galactica license, and I can't wait for the kits, but I simply don't have the space to build, paint, or, more importantly, DISPLAY a 1/2500 Galactica. So if Moebius decides to go the big route, I hope they will also offer a smaller version, too!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

The Revell scale (the size of the old Galactica plastic model) is a bit small when you look at it. I'd be interested in a 22-23" version - having seen a really nice, but never finished, buildup in this size.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I posted this originally in the "Battlestar Galactica?!? (WonderFest)" thread here in the Moebius Models forum, but feel it's worth repeating specifically here since there's a thread dedicated to the bulk of my post.... 

I'd personally prefer a 1/4105 scale set of capital ships from TNS like _Galactica, Pegasus, Valkyrie_ and the RTF ships. That gives us the Galactica in roughly 13"'s, PEgasus in about 17" and the other ships anywhere from 2" up to roughly 12". There is already a nearly complete set of the RTF ships available in resin form from Timeslip Creations and ARVEY Model Products (AMP) with more on the way. There are currently five from Timeslip and two from AMP (tho the Livery/Mineral Ship that he sells isn't true-scale, however): Colonial Movers, Foundry Ship, Gemini Freighter, Mineral Ship, Prison Barge and _Rising Star._ Timeslip has a _Zephyr_/Ringship from TNS BSG nearly ready to go (a buildup casting was seen on his table at WonderFest), as well as was showing the masters for a civilian passenger liner (_Olympic Carrier_) at WonderFest. 

Sorry to digress, but I think that the slightly smaller kits would make for better sales and would make at least me more happy since there's an already existing niche market for the smaller ships as companions to the larger kits. At the very least, they make for fairly reasonable desktop model displays. 

Now, 1/2500 scale isn't at all a bad scale, tho there are only three existing BSG kits in this scale to my knowledge. Howling Wolf's TNS Basestar, Bad Azz Models _Valkyrie_ and ARVEY Model Products recently released Mineral/Mining Ship. All excellent kits! Bad Azz Models has a _Galactica_ in-work and I believe that AMP has started on his masters for a Foundry Ship, as well. Not sure what's in-works beyond that. 

My thoughts on the issue. Take 'em for what they're worth, obviously. 

.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If there is ever a choice I would prefer Capital ship models to be large- I want to add lighting and such. It also depends on the universe- in Star Trek 1/1400 is about as small as looks good to me, 1/2500 you need to use deals for what you want detail and lighting is very hard unless cast in clear.
The Diamond Select GAlactica I have is 15" long- that size does work but larger then things could be done between the ribs...

.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You can do things w/the Timeslip Creations kit, tho you're limited only becuase it's resin. If it were plastic, we could light it! 

Check out this thread at Starship Modeler where a guy is using decals in between the ribs on the 13" TC kit: Before the Bucket... Pacifica!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We definitely hadn't started any work on Galactica yet, so no discussion of scale has happened here. Personally I'd like to keep in the matching scale with the Revell kit just for the simple fact that it is matching it to a well established kit. Honestly, we're just trying to get a simple kit out at first, see how the interest is, and go from there. Seeing as how we have done most things in a good large scale, take that as a hint. If it comes out in matching scale first, there is a very good chance we'll release a second version at some point in a larger scale. If sales show there is interest. To do a 1/2500 Galactica in my mind comes in at about a $75 kit. And we would have to have a good amount of sales to make a profit, especially when working with Universal. Like I said before, we still have a long ways to go before we settle on any scale.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

With the economy the way it is, there could be a chance for only one kit and it's best to do it right. The Galactica as a Supersized kit first.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have the Timeslip TOS Galactica which matches scale with the Revellogram Galactica kit- that would work for me somewhat. 
Regarding sales- it would have been great to have these relesed when the NuBSG was still on the air but the classic kits re-released seem to be selling well and it has been almost thirty years after that show was new.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> With the economy the way it is, there could be a chance for only one kit and it's best to do it right. The Galactica as a Supersized kit first.


Sorry to say, we don't plan what we do thinking it's not going to sell. And of course with the economy the way it is, what do you think would sell better, a $30 kit, or a $75 kit? I myself have never had interest in huge kits for the sake of having a big kit, but kits that make sense. Just because it's big doesn't make it right!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> I have the Timeslip TOS Galactica which matches scale with the Revellogram Galactica kit- that would work for me somewhat.
> Regarding sales- it would have been great to have these relesed when the NuBSG was still on the air but the classic kits re-released seem to be selling well and it has been almost thirty years after that show was new.


I wish it was easy to do it when we want to. We started working on this license when the show was in it's 3rd season, things just happen. We would have loved to put something out while it was still running of course.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...LOL Steve! Sure, just like Starbucks - don't change the size, just the wording!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> ...with the economy the way it is, what do you think would sell better, a $30 kit, or a $75 kit?


The $75.00 kit and here's why:

People will want to buy the first kit to satisfy their want. 
If the first kit is the $30 one, X amount of people will be happy with just one kit and not get the second version.

If the first kit is the $75 one, everyone who wants a Galactica kit will get it to satisfy their immediate gratification and my guess is the higher price will mean more profit. Now X amount of people will be happy with one kit but more of them might buy the second $30 one because now the second kit is a lower price and so is easier to get.

To see if I'm right, your Seaview is a perfect example. People were excited about the large kit and it's wonderful hyper-detail. I have a police friend who talks about how great it is all the time. And that excitement has lead him to order the second smaller Seaview.

(After the 18" Jupiter 2, I hope you make a "What if Aurora made a Jupiter 2" smaller kit. My guess it would be a simpler kit about the same size as their Invaders saucer. That would be neat to see the kit they should have done. But I'd still want the Supersize kit first. When an adult sees an old model, it's always "it's smaller than I remembered" but a Supersize model compensates for that and makes you feel like a kid again.)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

BatToys said:


> If the first kit is the $30 one, X amount of people will be happy with just one kit and not get the second version.


Then I guess the second one won't be a good seller. We'd like to get these into stores outside of general hobby, and I can tell you for a fact a $75 retail kit will not get picked up outside of hobby/collector/specialty outlets. Back to the original point, we haven't put the Galactica on our schedule as of yet, so why not worry when we actually show what we're doing and announce it....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

BatToys said:


> The $75.00 kit and here's why:
> 
> People will want to buy the first kit to satisfy their want.
> If the first kit is the $30 one, X amount of people will be happy with just one kit and not get the second version.
> ...


Ya know, I was thinking that exact same thing at work today and couldn't wait to get home to type it.

Yes the seaview IS the perfect example.
Frank seemed to hint that the Galacica might be bigger despite his personal preference for the 1/4105 scale.

I was a big complainer, that the large seaview was not 1/144 rather than 1/128. Yet I bought one.

Now, Moebius is going to release another in 1/350 (one of my holy scales).

If the 1/350 kit had been released first, then I heard that the bigger one was going to be released in 1/128, I most likley would NOT have purchased a large one.
Why? Because it wasn't a common scale. (In this case 1/144 being the closest).
My desire for an accurate seaview would have been satisified in the first kit which happened to be in a common scale.
With news of the bigger one in a goofy scale, I'd have passed on it.

I honestly don't know what would be more profitable, a larger kit or a smaller one.
But like what was said earlier. Come out with the bigger one first and everyone who craves a Galactica is going to get one.

Release a smaller one first, and some will likely pass on the bigger one released later.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I posted this originally in the "Battlestar Galactica?!? (WonderFest)" thread here in the Moebius Models forum, but feel it's worth repeating specifically here since there's a thread dedicated to the bulk of my post....
> 
> I'd personally prefer a 1/4105 scale set of capital ships from TNS like _Galactica, Pegasus, Valkyrie_ and the RTF ships. That gives us the Galactica in roughly 13"'s, PEgasus in about 17" and the other ships anywhere from 2" up to roughly 12". There is already a nearly complete set of the RTF ships available in resin form from Timeslip Creations and ARVEY Model Products (AMP) with more on the way. There are currently five from Timeslip and two from AMP (tho the Livery/Mineral Ship that he sells isn't true-scale, however): Colonial Movers, Foundry Ship, Gemini Freighter, Mineral Ship, Prison Barge and _Rising Star._ Timeslip has a _Zephyr_/Ringship from TNS BSG nearly ready to go (a buildup casting was seen on his table at WonderFest), as well as was showing the masters for a civilian passenger liner (_Olympic Carrier_) at WonderFest.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if it was Avery or not, but someone is planing quite a few RTF ships.
And if Moebius DOES do it in 1/2500, I'm sure even more will follow.

$75.00 is not a horrible price for a big kit of the Galactica.
Like has been said....Its a capital ship, and it needs to be a size that gets that accross.
I had some the the Bad AZZ Models 1/2500 Galactica parts in my hands at WF and they are amazing.
And I have the utmost respect for Jeff. But how much is that thing going to cost? Its still TBD, but I'm guessing it will be $300 plus.

Now not intentionally trying to rain of some peoples parade in terms of sales.
But we have BIG models of the Seaview, Flying sub and J-2 hitting the market. Youre telling me that these subjects are more popular than a current show like BSG? I know a lot of people have fondness for these shows, but at a hobby shop, whats going to seem more reconizable on the shelf?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Then I guess the second one won't be a good seller. We'd like to get these into stores outside of general hobby, and I can tell you for a fact a $75 retail kit will not get picked up outside of hobby/collector/specialty outlets. Back to the original point, we haven't put the Galactica on our schedule as of yet, so why not worry when we actually show what we're doing and announce it....


Good point.
IIRC the 1/1000 scale Star Trek kits were originally sized that way for selling in Walmart and other massive outlets. Some stores carried them but the model section of Walmart & Target is pretty much discontinued in my area. The only other places to buy kits other that LHS's is Hobby Lobby & Michaels. After that you just have to go online to get anything.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

My vote is for the 22-24" size (whatever scale that works out to be)
It needs to be that big to permit Moebius to lavish it with their wonderful customary attention to detail. including clear inserts for lighting and landing bay details. 

Retractable bays would be a must.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Okay, who's going to be the first to build her after the last jump, complete with Vipers drifting out of the flight pods?


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I know we'll have to wait until October until Moebius announces the next BSG kit after the Viper so I don't want to drive them crazy with the wish list.
I too am hoping for a big G (1/2500). I would love to see all of the capitol ships in styrene but I know that is probably not very realistic. I cant wait to see the test shots for the Viper!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

At lest this thread is a little more productive rather the one debating the features of a giant B-9 Robot kit which was just wishful thinking (so far).


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If Moebius do the Galactica then I think the model should be as big as possible as this is supposed to be a huge ship in real life. You can't do little windows and big amounts of detail on a small model and it would be great if it could be lit up (like Bandai's Star Trek models).


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> If Moebius do the Galactica then I think the model should be as big as possible as this is supposed to be a huge ship in real life. You can't do little windows and big amounts of detail on a small model and it would be great if it could be lit up (like Bandai's Star Trek models).


I would love to be able to light one up!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

IIRC the Nu Galactica does not have any windows (except for he Museum)
What I am looking forward to is detailing the Landing Pods. I want to add some Vipers and perhaps a tiny Colonial One...
The Museum end would be fun too.
.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> I'm not sure if it was Avery or not, but someone is planing quite a few RTF ships.
> And if Moebius DOES do it in 1/2500, I'm sure even more will follow.
> 
> $75.00 is not a horrible price for a big kit of the Galactica.
> ...


I don't know and am not interested in 1/2500 scale BSG kits. It looks awesome, but I agree that it'll likely be considerably more in price than I can realistically rationalize. 


> Youre telling me that these subjects are more popular than a current show like BSG? I know a lot of people have fondness for these shows, but at a hobby shop, whats going to seem more reconizable on the shelf?


Not sure where you're getting that, but I never said nor insinuated such. The only thing I've said with any real substance is that I like the smaller 1/4105-ish scale kits. They make for nice sized desktop displays at that scale - you could have either a TOS or TNS Galactica on a work desk - whereas something in the area of 25" to 39" would be take up a bit more area than is feasible for some folks. 

That's all I've said. I've never compared any kits from one show to another nor really one scale to another beyond realistic/feasible sizes for desktop display.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC the Nu Galactica does not have any windows (except for he Museum)
> What I am looking forward to is detailing the Landing Pods. I want to add some Vipers and perhaps a tiny Colonial One...
> The Museum end would be fun too.
> .


The only windows I have noticed are on the gatorhead in the mid section and the lower part of the main hull.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Moebius (Frank) 

It was a pleasure to meet you at Wonderfest and I don’t not care what scale the Galatica Kit is in ( well I do ). But I’m sure that what ever scale you guys pick I will buy I love everything Moebius have done so far and I have already pre ordered (2) MK2 kits and (1) J2 Kit ! I’m going to place an second order this week for a large Seaview for my older brothers B day! (I owe him a kit after breaking his many years ago). But Keep the kits coming! and Keep doing the great job you do!!

Solex227
Alexander King


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I have to agree with Alexander (Solex). I'm sure that no matter what the size/scale, the Galactica will end up being fantastic.

The order announced (Viper first, then Galactica) matches my preference exactly (as though that means anything  ) and I'm really looking forward to them both.

Down the road I'd love to see a Raptor as well, but I'm more than happy with the announcements we've received.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> I have to agree with Alexander (Solex). I'm sure that no matter what the size/scale, the Galactica will end up being fantastic.
> 
> The order announced (Viper first, then Galactica) matches my preference exactly (as though that means anything  ) and I'm really looking forward to them both.
> 
> Down the road I'd love to see a Raptor as well, but I'm more than happy with the announcements we've received.


I could not agree more!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Let me just chime in here with the others in saying that I'm buying the nuBSG models from Moebius regardless of their scale. As a rabid fan of the series, I'm a very happy camper to finally have models of the ships. Thanks very much, Frank, for releasing these upcoming kits. 

Sean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^What Sean said!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I think the BG models may be a major opportunity to attract some kids into the hobby, if the kits are cheap enough. They should be made so as to produce a decent model without painting, but be the kit kids buy again and again, as they try increasingly ambitious builds.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I don't know and am not interested in 1/2500 scale BSG kits. It looks awesome, but I agree that it'll likely be considerably more in price than I can realistically rationalize.
> 
> Not sure where you're getting that, but I never said nor insinuated such. The only thing I've said with any real substance is that I like the smaller 1/4105-ish scale kits. They make for nice sized desktop displays at that scale - you could have either a TOS or TNS Galactica on a work desk - whereas something in the area of 25" to 39" would be take up a bit more area than is feasible for some folks.
> 
> That's all I've said. I've never compared any kits from one show to another nor really one scale to another beyond realistic/feasible sizes for desktop display.


Sorry, went from the 'specific' to the 'general'.....'you', by the time I got to the sales comparsions. So, my bad, on the grammer.



In general, I'm a little sad at the notion Frank seems to want to do a smaller kit for mass market.
All the Seaview and J2 fans are getting their supersized $100.00 kits.

It'd be nice for us BSG fans to get our favorite Battlestar in a large scale as well.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I get that the Seaview and J2 fans would spend $100 on those kits, but the question is would nuBSG fans spend $100 on a Galactica? I know many of you here would say "YES!!!" but keep in mind that we represent only a small percentage of potential buyers.

Personally, I'm very much looking forward to Moebius' BSG kits, but I would definitely say "NO, thank you" to a $100 Galactica. Like Frank, I also do not get the big kit thing.

So, the solution is obvious. Do both sizes for a simultaneous release! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> In general, I'm a little sad at the notion Frank seems to want to do a smaller kit for mass market.
> All the Seaview and J2 fans are getting their supersized $100.00 kits.
> 
> It'd be nice for us BSG fans to get our favorite Battlestar in a large scale as well.


OK, this is my last reply on this thread. Has anyone said we're NOT doing a larger kit? The only kit announced so far is the MKII Viper, nothing else. As far as large scale Seaview and J2, they were done in this size as we saw a need for it. We have a specific program to stick to on BSG, and part of it is expanding into different markets. We think this can get into other markets. Guess what? If we don't expand, we don't survive. Doing a kit we know won't get past hobby outlets is silly at this point. Seaview or J2 in any size would never get outside of the hobby market. BSG has a chance. 

All I can tell anyone is be patient. We have put out an enormous amount of new kits when everyone else is reissuing. We have a budget like everyone else, and there is only so much we can do at a time. Only so much anyone will buy at a time. It may be best for us to announce what we're doing before the complaints start. Maybe the Raider, MKVII, and Raptor will come before Galactica. None of it has been announced yet, and kit #2 is easily a year off at this point.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Do what ya gotta do to keep doing what you do, Frank!
We'll be here buying it!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

What John said! Sorry if I added to your frustration, Frank. I'll buy any BSG kits you produce, regardless, their size. :thumbsup:


----------



## SpaceMind (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info Frank!!!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, Frank! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Peagis (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking foward to picking up all the new kits!


----------



## bar (Nov 7, 2005)

I care not what the size is.
I'd buy at least a couple of the Nu G, no matter what scale.
And i for one am glad that even the MKII will be out in styrene.
Bar.


----------



## Blappy (Dec 28, 1999)

bar said:


> I care not what the size is.
> I'd buy at least a couple of the Nu G, no matter what scale.
> And i for one am glad that even the MKII will be out in styrene.
> Bar.


I'm with you on this, any Nu-G in styrene will be purchased by myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pay no attention to us, Frank. We're just a bunch of excited fanboys!

Now, forget about this thread and get back to work on that Viper kit!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> Come out with the bigger one first and everyone who craves a Galactica is going to get one.
> Release a smaller one first, and some will likely pass on the bigger one released later.


That's our two cents Frank. I'm sure after listening to everyone you'll do what's best.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

ClubTepes said:


> ...I'm a little sad at the notion Frank seems to want to do a smaller kit for mass market.
> All the Seaview and J2 fans are getting their supersized $100.00 kits.
> 
> It'd be nice for us BSG fans to get our favorite Battlestar in a large scale as well.


What, you can't scratchbuild, or pay someone to scratchbuild, a large-scale _Galactica_ in the next forty years? :lol:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that this conversation has run it's course - The horse appears to be dead... extending the beating any further serves no purpose....
I think it's time to close the thread..

PM Moderator


----------

